# Jan. 9th-Archery rabbit hunt



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

I am not a member of this club but I just heard about this.

The Pine River Recreation Club (Elm Hall, MI--Gratiot County) is co-sponsoring a archery equipment only rabbit hunt. Michigan Bowhunters Assoc. is also sponsoring this.

I believe it is a 9am sign in. I also heard, but I have been unable to verify, that you must be a member of Michigan Bowhunters (can sign up at the hunt).

Those with and without dogs are invited. 

Anyone here know any more about this??

Thanks.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I havn't heard about this before, but it sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Yep. Bows for bunnies with MBH and the district 5 members. I am planning on going.

Slide over to the Bowsite for more info. Ron Eurick (Dis 5 Governer) has a thread going for attendance.


----------

